# Winter Tires/Rims



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

*2015 LTZ : Currently OEM P255/45R18*

Looking for replacement rims/tires (R16) for winter driving. Don't want to spend a ton of money. Came across this. Thoughts?









Any help is appreciated!

Randy T


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm planning on getting 15" steelies and 2057015. Narrower, taller tire, would be better for snow.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Well you're still buying an all season tire for winter driving. Guess it depends on what you're considering winter driving.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I didn't notice the tire, that is not going to help if you drive in icy / snowy conditions


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I run the 16" steelies that the LS has. I paid 50 bucks a wheel through keystone, and I use Continental WinterContact Si 215/60R16. Superb winter tire. Much better that the Blizzaks I had before, and I hear lots of bad things about the Michelin X-Ice too. Would highly recommend the Continentals for sure.


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies! I've changed the tire to a General Altimax Artic. I don't know jack about tires in general, so I need to know if 215/60R16 tires will fit on my LTZ? Also do I need to order a TPMS Kits?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

you can order tpms sensors, if you want. You can also take the ones off your current wheels, and move to the new ones. Or you can run the tires with regular valve stems, but your tpms light will stay on, because there is no sensor in the wheels.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm planning on selling my General Altimax Artics mounted on steelies (no tpms) with less than 6000 miles on them for $400. Have not posted this yet but I will later next month.


----------



## rtronick (May 25, 2016)

Sent PM


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Back then, could go to a salvage yard and buy good rims for two bucks a piece and mount studded snow tires. But when law said I had to remove the studs, were worse on ice than all season tires, so that was the end of that.

Cruze came with Continentals that were slipping and sliding all over the place, Goodyear Assurance tires sure took care of that. Didn't have brother switching off that traction control switch, that was more of hazard than anything else, tire would slip and kill the engine, what ahole thought this up?

Studded snow tires were blamed for huge hunks of concrete heaving up and breaking up asphalt. State of Minnesota after some odd 40 years of this BS did a study to learn that one ton of salt is costing 3,800 bucks in road damage besides rusting out our bridges. Not even mentioning causing us consumers billions of dollars with vehicle rust out. Brakes are the first thing to go with this dam salt.

Traction control and ABS is nothing short of a bad joke, will never replace studded snow tires and limited slip differentials. As far as road surface damage, main problem is 40 ton trucks. Another study was done, one truck causes more road surface wear than 10,000 passenger vehicles. But we still need those trucks for supplies.

What we really need is leaders with brains.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

NickD said:


> State of Minnesota after some odd 40 years of this BS did a study to learn that one ton of salt is costing 3,800 bucks in road damage besides rusting out our bridges. Not even mentioning causing us consumers billions of dollars with vehicle rust out. Brakes are the first thing to go with this dam salt.


I believe you're missing quiet a few Zeros at the end of your number. $3,800 probably won't even cause a patch truck to leave the yard, only someone thinking about doing work. I would say #1 cause for road deterioration is road salt. The constant freezing and thawing of the road, which is what salt promotes, causes the cracks, chunks and anything else to break apart from the roadway.

I totally agree with ABS and traction control being a joke. Gives someone the false impression that they can drive, and that's why you always see the new vehicles with this technology in the ditch.


----------

